# Jobo CPP-3



## Mike_E (Feb 28, 2013)

The new Jobo CPP-3 is coming soon according to Freestyle:

I am happy to report that our first shipment of Jobo CPP-3 processors and accessories are in production and will be shipping to us soon. Thank you to all who placed preorders for this brand new, updated and redesigned film and paper processor. All orders will be filled on a first come first serve basis and we will continue to order based on demand.

Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## cgw (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> The new Jobo CPP-3 is coming soon according to Freestyle:
> 
> I am happy to report that our first shipment of Jobo CPP-3 processors and accessories are in production and will be shipping to us soon. Thank you to all who placed preorders for this brand new, updated and redesigned film and paper processor. All orders will be filled on a first come first serve basis and we will continue to order based on demand.
> 
> Just thought you might like to know.



And don't forget to bring 3 grand, too!


----------



## Mully (Feb 28, 2013)

3K that will exclude many dabbling in film.


----------



## bhop (Feb 28, 2013)

That would be nice.. but not worth 3 grand for me.  My handheld tank in the sink works fine.


----------



## cgw (Feb 28, 2013)

Seems JOBO was late to the party--too late, perhaps. That kind of money buys a whole bunch of 120 processing at my lab--or a Nikon D800. Too pricey for many amateurs and not practical for labs that got out of processing for lack of traffic. Just not sure where they saw a market.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 1, 2013)

cgw said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > The new Jobo CPP-3 is coming soon according to Freestyle:
> ...


PLUS shipping, PLUS a ground surcharge, PLUS "extras" like the lift unit for another $500, a magnet for each tank for another $40 each, plus, plus, plus...

I'd just get an older model from eBay that's still working for closer to about $500-$750 if I was going to go with one.


----------



## cgw (Mar 1, 2013)

Buckster said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Mike_E said:
> ...



Yup. I shopped around last year for one and all were compromised somehow, e.g., busted/missing parts, DIY fixes, fried motors or just suspiciously ratty for "working" units. There are sources in the US for parts but, as you've seen, restoration can soak up cash fast.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 1, 2013)

Pre-order prices should be as high as they get.  Look for the prices to come down and especially as they come onto the use market.

Way too pricey for me too but..


----------

